
Credit card with a fingerprint sensor revealed by Mastercard - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-39643453
======
GrumpyNl
That's nice, when they steal your card, your fingerprint is always already
there. That will be so easy to "hack". Not even a real hack needed

